# savage 212 slug gun



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

I've got it in my head i want to purchase a savage 212, it's the 12guage version of the savage 220. i was wondering if any OGF's out there have a 212 or 220 and have any major complaints about it. thanks in advance REDCANOE59


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

i used to have 1 for turkey shooting targets things are built good, shot many rounds through mine !! good luck


----------

